# Vr6 Swap in cabby..help tryin to get MFA to work please!!!!!



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

After swap MFA didnt work....
So when my buddy and i did the vr swap we obv did the wiring harnesses, ecu, wiper switch/MFA ect. the donor car was a 1997 jetta glx with 105k. MFA worked on the car before we pulled the motor out. now we did not put in the temp sensors that run off the front headlight harness. Only because dual chamber headlights were staying on, and didnt want the jetta front end. the cabby is a 1996 wolfburg edition. (herd thru the grapevine german cabbys wiring is slightly different, i dunno if that play a part.)
We also didnt replace the harness that goes from the cluster to the fuse block. We kept the original (2.0L) one figured it was the same. After the swap everything came out fine. except for the MFA.
I could careless about the ambient temp. thats what weather channel.com is for. but i would like for the rest of the MFA to work.
I searched in the golf/jetta 3 forums and found nothing. Any one else encounter this problem. how can i fix it? could it be because Iam not running the "vr6 cluster harness"? If so could i use a passat obd2 cluster harness? maybe just forgeting a relay or something?
And if i did want to run the ambient temp senors how would i run that off my headlight harness?
thanks in advance guys!!!
This is the cabby/pics for clicks:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 Swap in cabby..help tryin to get MFA to work please!!!!! (FirmBreastedVDub)*

Im fairly sure you need the VR cluster harness. Not sure if passat will work.


----------



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 Swap in cabby..help tryin to get MFA to work please!!!!! (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Im fairly sure you need the VR cluster harness. Not sure if passat will work. 

yeah i was searching around for installing MFA on NON-MFA cars. i found some MK4 thread where they where adding wires to the "Cluster" harness... which leads me to think. i do need the MFA cluster harness.
does anyone know if a 96 passat one will work?


----------



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

BUMP someone help..... everyone is so quick to flame on vortex...but never have legit advice







hahaha


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FirmBreastedVDub)*

you need vr cluster harness. from obd2. it will have a 3 pin connector. black white, black green, purple white. it will connect to 3 pin on headlight/engine harness. the purple wire is for MFA. also need the V harness connected from fuse panel to MFA stalk.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I believe i have the harness you need too....


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you need vr cluster harness. from obd2. it will have a 3 pin connector. black white, black green, purple white. it will connect to 3 pin on headlight/engine harness. the purple wire is for MFA. also need the V harness connected from fuse panel to MFA stalk.


x2. you need a harness from a mk3 car, it has the plug on it, 3pin as stated above. passat one wont work bc it has one plug while mk3 harnesses have two plugs on the back of the cluster itself. 
i have the harness you need


----------



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks guys.... how about the ambient temp sensors....will those just plug into my headlight harness....? the cabby has a GTI harness?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FirmBreastedVDub)*

the outside temp is on the engine harness.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

x2, its on the chassis side of thew engine harness, near the connectors for the passenger side frame rail


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*mfa*



bonesaw said:


> you need vr cluster harness. from obd2. it will have a 3 pin connector. black white, black green, purple white. it will connect to 3 pin on headlight/engine harness. the purple wire is for MFA. also need the V harness connected from fuse panel to MFA stalk.


im in the same situation as above, vr cabby trying to get the mfa figured out.

1) did autos have MFA?

in my car...
far as I know, the wiring for my swap came from an automatic car.
2) do autos have the purple/white wire?
3) the 3 pin connector from the gauge cluster harness is only populated with two pins. 
likewise, the 3 pin connector coming in from the engine bay only has two wires, no purple wire in sight on either plug. 
pin1: black/green pin2: black/white pin3: 


4) where does the aforementioned purple white wire terminate? and/or where should I look in the bentley electrical section. Assuming I don't have it, I'll just add it and figure out my own way to connect it to the gauge cluster.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

go to www.a2resource.com should have all the wiring shizz you will need.

Probably just a simple power/ground issue


----------

